# Mac Zocker sucht D3 Gästepass



## Ghostdancer (17. Mai 2012)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Hallo!

Ich suche auch nach einem Gästepass. Als Mac-Spieler freue ich mich, daß es mal wieder ein Spiel nativ für Mac OS X gibt... allerdings liegt mein iMac von den Leistungsdaten eher im unteren Bereich, vor allem die GraKa (AMD X1600) ist schon grenzwertig. Da würde ich gerne D3 im Vorfeld mal antesten, ob es auf meinem Rechner überhaupt noch halbwegs spielbar ist.

Daher würde ich mich über einen Gästepass freuen, dann muss ich mit der Kaufentscheidung nicht bis Mitte Juni warten  [/font]


----------

